# REE - RareX Limited



## kelget (28 April 2010)

Trundle maybe a sleeping giant-a combination another North Parkes with Ridgeway signatures located in the Macquarie Arc............


----------



## springhill (22 July 2012)

MC -  $5m
Share price - 3c
Shares - 165,769,824 (+3m recent employee incentive shares)
Options - 98,934,786
Cash - $2.5m

*Board
*Dr Mike Etheridge
Mr Gordon Barnes
Dr James Macdonald
Mr Mark Lester
Dr Jeff Vassallo

*Lachlan Fold Belt
*•Targeting gold-copper porphyry and epithermal gold-silver-base metal mineralisation•Twelve wholly owned and managed projects
•Seven JV projects with Gold Fields which are managed by Gold Fields

Condobolin
Work completed by Clancy:
•Rock chip sampling and mapping
•Aeromagnetic / radiometric survey
•Extensive auger soil geochemical survey
•3D IP survey
•RC, AC and DD drilling
 •Rock chip sampling:
–7 of 12 samples >5g/t Au (max 26g/t Au); 2 samples >5% Cu (max 8.53% Cu); 1 sample 25.3% Zn
Promising early drill results:
•All 5 prospects drill tested to date have yielded promising results
•Virgin high-grade gold discovery at Meritilga:
–4m @ 20g/t Au & 30.2g/t Ag from 75m; incl 1m @ 62g/t Au & 60g/t Ag
•Confirmed depth extension to gold mineralisation at the Phoenix prospect:
–9m @ 4.08g/t Au from 72m; incl 2m @ 14.18g/t Au
–The host rock sequence is most likely Silurian in age
–Suggests the mineralisation is the same age as Mineral Hill
•Confirmed extensions to base metal mineralisation at the Potters prospect:
–2m @ 7.1% Pb, 2.4% Zn and 83.5g/t Ag from 51m
–4m @ 4.1% Zn, 2.87% Pb and 29.6g/t Ag from 136m
•Visible gold in AC hole at Eureka NE of Meritilga
•Several other basement AC intercepts to be followed up:
–2m @ 3.99 g/t Au from 28m
–1m @ 4.75 g/t Au from 44m
•Potential for alluvial gold identified in shallow AC drilling
–1m @ 28.4 g/t Au from 4m


*Tasmania JV’s – Mt Read Volcanic Belt*
•Two tin projects managed by TNT Mines
•Two base metal projects managed by Bass Metals


*Western Australia Project – Murchison Province*
•One wholly owned base metal and gold project in adjacent to Golden Grove base metal mine

*OFFER BY CLANCY EXPLORATION LIMITED FOR GENESIS RESOURCES LIMITED NOW UNCONDITIONAL AND FINAL*
Clancy Exploration Limited (ASX: CLY) today announces that it has freed the offer under its off‐market
takeover bid for Genesis Resources Limited (ASX: GES) of all defeating conditions and has extended the offer
period.
The offer period has been extended by 3 weeks to 7pm (Sydney time) on Monday, 20 August 2012.
A copy of the formal Notice of Variation is attached.
Clancy’s offer is now final.
Clancy will not increase its offer consideration and the offer period will not be extended further other than
as required under the Corporations Act. Accordingly, Genesis shareholders who have not yet accepted the
offer should do so NOW.
Clancy is preparing a Second Supplementary Bidder’s Statement to provide, among other things, additional
disclosure regarding its intentions in relation to Genesis. Clancy’s Second Supplementary Bidder’s Statement
is expected to be made available on Monday, 23 July 2012.


----------



## greggles (11 April 2018)

Mining minnow Clancy Exploration has had success in the Federal Court has been re-instated to official quotation. The company sought orders to the effect that "the offer of sale of 270,000,000 ordinary fully paid shares of the Company during the period after their issue on 1 December 2017 to 21 March 2018 is not invalid by reason of the sellers’ failure to comply with the applicable cleansing provisions of the Corporations Act."

CLY also announced that the company has signed a deal to acquire up to 100% of key cobalt licences immediately adjacent to the world famous Bou Azzer Cobalt mine in Morocco. The Bou Azzer Cobalt Mine is famous for being a primary cobalt producer and high-quality cobalt cathode and has been in operation since the 1930's.

Its share price in currently up 66.67% to 0.5c.


----------



## System (19 August 2019)

On August 19th, 2019, Clancy Exploration Limited (CLY) changed its name and ASX code to Sagon Resources Limited (SG1).


----------



## System (3 December 2019)

On December 3rd, 2019, Sagon Resources Limited (SG1) changed its name and ASX code to RareX Limited (REE).


----------



## greggles (20 May 2020)

REE has recovered well in the last couple of months, up from 1.4c in mid-March to a high of 3.6c today after some encouraging drilling results were announced from the Trundle Project, located in the Macquarie Arc of the Lachlan Fold Belt (LFB) in central west New South Wales.

The Trundle Project is a JV with Kincora Copper Limited (TSX-V: KCC).






Drilling commenced in mid-April with six holes being drilled a total of 3,800 metres to test three known mineralized targets seeking to discover a new cluster of porphyry deposits.

With more drilling results due to be announced soon this is a good start.


----------



## explod (31 May 2020)

My pick for the June comp looks ok on the chart in view of the gold price holding up this week. They seem to be into good copper and gold dirt. Experienced management also.


----------



## explod (9 June 2020)

In a trading halt and expect good news in this by Thursday.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200609/pdf/44jh6k8w5tjtgg.pdf


----------



## explod (24 July 2020)

My pick for the August comp is my ole Pal REE.  An announcement on recent samples due soon and being in lithium with experienced geologists and good management this has potential to rocket in my view.

On the chart looks like consolidation with volume up today. LOL we'll see.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 July 2020)

explod said:


> My pick for the August comp is my ole Pal REE.  An announcement on recent samples due soon and being in lithium with experienced geologists and good management this has potential to rocket in my view.
> 
> On the chart looks like consolidation with volume up today. LOL we'll see.



Good one plod. 

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (1 September 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Good one plod.
> 
> gg


----------



## frugal.rock (18 September 2020)

kelget said:


> Trundle maybe a sleeping giant-a combination another North Parkes with Ridgeway signatures located in the Macquarie Arc............



The sleeping giant gently awakes from slumber...
Fee, Fi, Fo, Fum.....
I thought this looked good, so I bought me some....

The locale is in The Lachlan Fold Belt and on the same general strike as Alkanes Tomingley, North Parkes, Peak Hill etc... 
Rumours around Peak Hill have the Peak Hill mine to reopen.
Unconfirmed.


----------



## frugal.rock (20 September 2020)

explod said:


> An announcement on recent samples due soon and being in lithium with experienced geologists and good management this has potential to rocket in my view.



Mostly still to happen over the course of this calendar year, the "potential to rocket" bit is why I bought in on Friday... independent of anything said here.



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Good one plod.
> 
> gg




Good one GG.

Gotta love the Lachlan Fold Belt.
Hill End was really the first super pit in Australia, until Kalgoorlie redefined the term...


----------



## frugal.rock (21 September 2020)

ASX / MEDIA ANNOUNCEMENT 
21 September 2020

RAREX IDENTIFIES NICKEL-COPPER-PGE TARGETS AT BYRO EAST PROJECT

Tenements pegged originally for rare earths potential to be explored for magmatic nickel-copper-PGE discoveries in ultramafic-mafic rocks similar to the recent Julimar discovery 

HIGHLIGHTS

• Byro East pegged in February this year for rare earths exploration.

• Recent geological review subsequent to the Chalice-Julimar discovery has highlighted the 
presence of ultramafic intrusions within the Narryer Gneiss Complex. 

• The geological setting of the Milly Milly Intrusions is considered analogous to the Gonneville Intrusion that hosts the Chalice discovery. 

• Surrounding tenure pegged recently by Chalice Gold Mines, Buxton Resources and other 
private companies. 

• Exploration planned to evaluate a nickel-copper gossan at surface and other geochemical targets.


----------



## greggles (30 September 2020)

Some nice looking drilling results announced by REE today. In the words of the company the assays from the Cummins Range Rare Earths Project in the Kimberley "returned exceptional thick, high-grade results."

Here are the highlights:






Very impressive and well above the resource grade. Here's the cross section:






From the end of the announcement:



> Interestingly, appreciable silver was also detected in some of the assays and *favorable geology for other precious metals was encountered during the program.  As a result, additional assaying for gold and PGEs will also be undertaken.*
> 
> These initial results are part of the 6,143m of drilling completed recently and *results are expected for the remainder of the holes over the next month.*




I'm betting the results from the last three holes will be just as impressive as the previous three. With results due in October, we should hopefully see a nice share price increase from REE in the short term.


----------



## frugal.rock (30 September 2020)

Thanks Greggles 
A chart.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 October 2020)

greggles said:


> With results due in October, we should hopefully see a nice share price increase from REE in the short term.



Wish granted.


----------



## greggles (6 October 2020)

REE outperforming on the back of the assay results from 30 September and the expectation that the upcoming drilling results are going to be just as good.

REE has run pretty hard in the last week, so it will be interesting to see if it can hold onto those gains in the weeks ahead.

All eyes will be on the assay results due later this month.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 October 2020)

greggles said:


> REE outperforming ...  assay results .... upcoming drilling results.
> 
> REE has run pretty hard in the last week, so it will be interesting to see if it can hold onto those gains in the weeks ahead.




and another modest rise today. A further 28% and over 20c

Now I know WA is a big state, but the ol' nearology kicking in ::::


> A drilling contractor has now been engaged, with the program scheduled to begin next month.
> Weld North is about 350km from Kalgoorlie and *only 84km *north of Lynas’ Mt Weld mine...











						RareX to drill Weld North rare earths project near Lynas Corporation’s Mt Weld operation
					

RareX (ASX: REE) is gearing up to begin drilling its Weld North rare earths project, which is close to Lynas Corporation’s (ASX: LYC) new rare earths mine in Western Australia.




					smallcaps.com.au
				









(and a convenience in the tipping comp, to announce news on 1st of the month, for Mr @greggles)


----------



## greggles (19 October 2020)

Revisiting REE today after the company announced further assay results from recent in-fill and extensional RC  drilling at the Cummins Range Rare Earths Project.






According to the company the results from CRX0010 are the "best-ever intercept" from the project. Oddly, the market wasn't nearly as impressed. After jumping up to 18c just after the open, the REE share price quickly retreated back to a low of 15.2c, just 0.2c above Friday's close. It ended up finishing the day at 15.5c.

Further assay results due next week and drilling is set to begin at the Weld North Project next month, so plenty of news flow in the short term.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 November 2020)

New assays confirm high-grade potential of RareX’s Cummins Range rare earths project
					

Diversified explorer RareX (ASX: REE) has confirmed assays from recent in-fill and extensional drilling have shown potential for a high-grade resource at its flagship Cummins Range rare earths project in Western Australia’s Kimberley region.




					smallcaps.com.au
				




_RareX managing director Jeremy Robinson said the program provides a strong foundation for the *planned resource upgrade* at Cummins Range._


> “The majority of results received to date have exceeded our expectations in terms of width and grade, giving us a high degree of confidence in the ability to define a solid high-grade component as part of the upgrade,” he said. “We are seeing much thicker zones in the central part of the deposit, while still achieving some really strong grades well above the average grade of the current inferred resource.”


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 November 2020)

*Rare earths emerging as pick of the proxies for EV exposure*
- _Barry Fitzgerald_

Watchers of the rare earths space are well aware of junior names like Arafura (ARU, trading at 10.5c for a $117m market cap) and Hastings (HAS, trading at 14.5c for a $162m market cap).

Today’s interest though is in _RareX (REE, trading at 11c for a $44m market cap). It is the company that only backdoor-listed last year with ownership of the advanced Cummins Range rare earths project near Halls Creek in the East Kimberley as its main focus. Like all other rare earth deposits, Cummins Range is not in the same league as Lynas’ Mount Weld deposit near Laverton. But with NdPr accounting for 22.1% of its total rare earth oxide (TREO) material, it has got the right mix._

_A recently completed drilling program had the target of defining a higher grade portion of the ore body. Assay results to date have proved to be extremely encouraging, including a Mount Weld-type grade of 5.4% TREO in a nice and thick 70m intersection. The drilling program was the first real effort at Cummins Range – along with Mount Weld it is one of two known rare earth deposits bearing carbonatites in Australia - in more than a decade. More assays results are on their way.

RareX plans a different pathway to production than the complicated pathway Lynas chose with its integration of Mount Weld into a separation and finishing plant in Malaysia. RareX wants to keep things simple by producing a concentrate to ship off to refineries in China, as well as the new ex-China capacity expected to come on stream in response to the western world’s task of weaning itself of Chinese supplies. A resource upgrade at Cummins Range is likely next year, with particular interest in the scale of its higher grade potential._

_In the meantime, RareX is out to add to its rare earths credentials through exploration. To that end, it recently raised $3m at 10c a share in a placement to fund a high-risk, high-impact drilling program at the cutely named Weld North prospect. Weld North is a circular magnetic anomaly target under sand cover, 85km north of Lynas’ Mt Weld deposit. It could be a rare earths-bearing carbonatite intrusion or a granite intrusion of no interest. Watch out if it is the former in these days of heightened interest in rare earths, thanks to Elon._

https://www.livewiremarkets.com/wires/rare-earths-emerging-as-pick-of-the-proxies-for-ev-exposure


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 December 2020)

RareX Limited (ASX: REE) has reached agreement with Talaxis Group Holdings securing an option to acquire its entire stake in TSV-Venture Exchange listed rare earths company Canada Rare Earth Corp. (CREC).  Under the terms of the agreement, RareX will pay Talaxis A$50,000 for an option to acquire 24,779,658 shares (12.3% of issued capital) in CREC before the 18th February 2021 for C$0.04 per share, for a total amount of C$991,186.32. 

CREC is _aiming to develop a vertically and horizontally integrated business within the global rare earth industry focused on building a supply chain connecting mining operations to rare earth concentration processes to rare earth separation and refining facilities and to major international customers. CREC’s partners have a proven track record of designing, building and operating rare earth refineries with annual product output ranging from 2,500 to 12,000 metric tons per year, including strategically located refineries in Thailand and Laos.   The refineries are designed, built and operated to environmental and sustainability standards which meet or exceed the requirements in the leading countries of the world_. 

mini LYC?


----------



## explod (4 January 2021)

Have picked REE once more and feel it is about to jump with news seeping through of increasingly good grades and volume of copper and gold at the mine in Mongolia.  Both metals are in favor at the moment also.  The excitement reflected on the chart below when it fires again should see a good lift in the price.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 January 2021)

Sorry to jump you for this little monster for Feb 21 @explod. 

It is free carrying on another’s labour for Au and Cu in the Lachlan and is looking with good prospects of success for Nd and Pr in the Cummins Field. 

Don’t ask me. The periodic table has much changed since Na and K. 

Rare Earths may become a runner or end in tears. 

gg


----------



## wabullfrog (21 January 2021)

Bit of a drop today I guess mainly due to this news.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02332406-6F5LPAEI2M2EOT4SN5QP3BFIK3/pdf?access_token=BFa0yxiCwBW3WkkVcEVljyih1Msh
		




> Weld North Drilling  was  completed  pre-Christmas for a total 23  air  core  holes  and  assay  results  have  now  been  received.  The  results  indicate  that  the  circular  magnetic  anomaly  is  a  late-stage  granite.RareX intends to complete its review on the project before determining the best path forward.RareX continues to develop greenfield targets like Weld North with the potential for world-class discoveries.




From a quick read the Cummins Range is the main play?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 January 2021)

wabullfrog said:


> Bit of a drop today I guess mainly due to this news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was reading the thread, and noted what I posted earlier (far-ology)


> _Weld North is a circular magnetic anomaly target under sand cover, 85km north of Lynas’ Mt Weld deposit. It could be a rare earths-bearing carbonatite intrusion or a granite intrusion of no interest. _



So, Cummins is likely the only play


----------



## frugal.rock (3 March 2021)

I note that REE had a run today as well as the current star Vital Metals ( VML ).
Lynas ( LYC ) also did ok.
Even NTU was up over 10% at one stage, but settled back for close.


----------



## Wilham (1 May 2021)

Not sure what the catalyst will be, but looking for a continuation after the leg up. Price has been consolidating on lower volume within the breakout/volume range.


----------



## greggles (19 July 2021)

Wilham said:


> Not sure what the catalyst will be, but looking for a continuation after the leg up.




A Resource Upgrade is as good a catalyst as any, especially a 47% increase in overall tonnes. Great news for REE. The Cummins Range Project is starting to look very exciting.


----------



## PetEarwig (1 August 2021)

I'm picking REE (Rarex Ltd) in the August monthly comp. The weekly chart below shows increased volume off of recent lows. It has hit resistance at .105 in recent weeks and hopefully, it can push through that and make some good gains. Craig


s


----------



## mullokintyre (25 August 2021)

REE  following on from ASM. 
Up 15% today.
Would like to see it return to that 52 week high from last october.
Mick


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 September 2021)

moving up on DD results


Diamond drilling targeting high-grade extensions highlights the potential for substantial growth in the scale of the Cummins Range Project, WA  

 HIGHLIGHTS 
• Recently commenced diamond drilling intersects significant primary mineralisation below the recently updated Mineral Resource (18.8Mt at 1.15% TREO + 0.14% Nb2O31)  
• Multiple diamond holes intersect a fault breccia zone hosting significant REE-Niobium mineralisation over significant widths, including:
 - CDX0004 – 67m wide zone from 44.0m down-hole
 - CDX0007 – 77m wide zone from 62.6m down-hole, including: a 20m primary sulphide zone from 119.8m down-hole
 - CDX0008 now underway targeting down-dip extensions of this zone 
• This is the first time primary mineralisation has been encountered at Cummins Range, and is considered to be a potential game-changer for the Project  
• 3,000m diamond drilling continuing to further evaluate the scale and potential of this primary zone

RareX Managing Director, Jeremy Robinson, said 


> “The significance of intersecting primary REENb mineralisation at Cummins Range cannot be overstated. Prior to RareX’s involvement, the mineralisation had been interpreted to be a result of weathering processes only. However, it is now evident that this is only part of the story and* high grade REE-Nb mineralisation can be expected below the oxide*.





> “This is a very important and exciting development which amounts to a potential game-changer for the Project.


----------



## Tropico (2 September 2021)

PetEarwig said:


> I'm picking REE (Rarex Ltd) in the August monthly comp.



Maybe you were one month early.


----------



## explod (29 September 2021)

Picked this for the October comp on the basis of increased mineral finds:-



			https://www.resourcesrisingstars.com.au/sites/default/files/REE_230921.pdf
		


And due to a recent recovery in the price. Low volume though, so a feeble punt.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 October 2021)

I'm in this RE grubber.

It is seeding out an entity packaged as COSMOS. 

Any info on the worth of this @Dona Ferentes , @explod or RE tragics?

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 October 2021)

there was a presentation on Friday

interesting resource but not exceptional IMO

hoping for Govt money and not too many calls on shareholders for next stages









						Rare earth development for future technology needs – ShareCafe
					

Jeremy Robinson - Managing Director - RareX Limited is a specialist company focussed on developing rare-earths deposits in Australia.




					www.sharecafe.com.au


----------



## explod (16 October 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I'm in this RE grubber.
> 
> It is seeding out an entity packaged as COSMOS.
> 
> ...



Sorry GG but cannot help.  However looking good in my view and getting into some Monday


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 October 2021)

Cosmos (CX1) looking like it is still open. 20c shares. Not underwritten.


*Listing date                                                                                    *11 November 2021 12:30PM AEDT ##*Contact details*https://www.cosmosx.com.au/

*Capital to be Raised*$5,000,000*Expected offer close date*26 October 2021

Under the demerger implementation  deed, RareX will transfer 100% of the Byro East tenements and 75% of its interest in the Orange East tenements in return for Cosmos issuing 10 million shares and paying $80,000 in cash.

_RareX said that given its focus on the continued exploration and potential development of the Cummins Range rare earths, the value of *Orange East *and *Byro East *is not reflected in its share price and would be best realised in a separate vehicle.

RareX secured Byro East in January 2020 just before Chalice Mining made its Julimar discovery, which resulted in Chalice and other companies picking up ground around Byro East.

The project itself hosts copper-nickel-PGE targets along the Milly Milly intrusions in a geological setting that is considered to be analogous to the Gonneville intrusion that hosts Julimar. At least one nickel-copper-PGE gossan, an exposed mineral deposit, is noted as present on the Byro East tenure’s ultramafic corridor.

Orange East is 15km along strike from Regis Resources’ (ASX:RRL) McPhillamys gold mine, which it shows striking similarities to.  McPhillamys has a probable reserve of 60.1 million tonnes at 1.05 grams per tonne gold for 2.03 million ounces._


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2021)

This was in a TH for this announcement, so I assume it's OK??


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 January 2022)

All boats rise when the tide comes in.

gg


----------



## Sean K (20 January 2022)

A message to all my stocks, change your name to 'Rare' something or 'Lithium'. Thank you.


----------



## Sean K (16 February 2022)

Rare Earth's experts, this tonnage looks pretty tame to me. How's it compare to anything that might turn into a mine?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 February 2022)

Sean K said:


> Rare Earth's experts, this tonnage looks pretty tame to me. How's it compare to anything that might turn into a mine?



love that word _Potential. _ It's very _forward looking_


----------



## explod (29 April 2022)

I feel I should use GG's dart but have FEELINGS that this is near a breakout IMHO.

Looks like it held above support today.

Anyway, we march on and good luck to you all for the Merry Month of May


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 May 2022)

Another announcement recently which suggests there may be a rather large lode of RE deeper than previously thought.

Awaiting analysis after some drill holes.

Great potential for the preternatural potentates on ASF. 

To be honest to has been disappointing but one lives in hope. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 May 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Another announcement recently which suggests there may be a rather large lode of RE deeper than previously thunk




*Additional Information*
_*Cautionary note:*_ The Company stresses that the reported visually estimated percentages in the table above relate specifically to the abundance of rare earths mineralisation logged in the drill core and is not an estimated grade for the interval. In relation to the disclosure of visual results, the Company cautions that visual estimates of mineral abundance should never be considered a proxy or substitute for a laboratory analysis. Assay results are required to determine the widths and grade of the visual mineralisation in preliminary geological logging. The Company will update the market when laboratory results become available. 

RareX has a Niton XRF on site that has been calibrated to Cummins Range mineralisation. The XRF analyses for 43 elements including Cerium, Lanthanum, Praseodymium, Neodymium, yttrium, Niobium and Phosphorus. The XRF is used as a tool to indicate whether a zone is mineralised, however it is not an accurate indicator of grade. With the XRF results, rock type and visual confirmation of mineralisation, the RareX geologist can assess whether an interval is mineralised. 

- _taken on board by the market, it would seem._


----------



## Sean K (30 October 2022)

I threw a dart at my rare earths watchlist for the Nov comp and I hit REE. My MacBook Air screen is unlikely to recover.

I had to have a look at their last presentation to see what they did, and it looks like a lot of hot air, but that seems to be the game here.

Chart wise, that could be a bottom down there, and if there's a rumour of something in the wind this could do anything. No one is buying or selling this fleed puppy. 

Attach this to your Okanui's for November.


----------



## Sean K (7 November 2022)

Not sure if these MOUs actually mean a lot but hopefully my dart board pick for the comp gets a nudge.


----------

